# let's see them tractors!



## wildbillx8 (Aug 16, 2008)

i would like to see picts. of what you use to fetch firewood.


----------



## Ductape (Dec 24, 2008)

*Two Feet of Snow Last Weekend*

We got close to a foot Friday and better than a foot Sunday. I tell Whats-Her-Name i'm out busting my butt ! Truth is , I was having a blast. I think i may actually look forward to the snowstorms this year.  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFXl15CO6aY&feature=channel_page


----------



## nilzlofgren (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is what I use. I had to convert the pics to GIF files. I made them 800x600 but I think their kinda big.


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 26, 2008)

Sadly this is all I got to move firewood until I can save up my pennies to get a tractor.  I'd really love an old school pre 50s machine but a newer CUT may be more practical...








Well, I got this beast too, but I think any more than 2 or three pieces of wood would make the poor little lawn mower fall apart


----------



## nikocker (Dec 26, 2008)

*My 18 year old Kubota!*



wildbillx8 said:


> i would like to see picts. of what you use to fetch firewood.



Love this tractor! Great for skidding in the winter as well!






Al


----------



## Ljute (Dec 26, 2008)

Want to get some skidding tongs some day...
Tractor is a New Holland TC2320.


----------



## blakey (Dec 26, 2008)

A pair of David Brown 995's. 65 hp, 12 forward speed, 4 reverse. Made in England - Not sure the exact year but right around 1970. They were bought out by Case at one point, some tractors have both names or the Case name on a David Brown tractor. Parts still available through Case dealerships. I have a set of bale spears for the loader which are handy for moving logs or bundles of slabwood. The snowblower is 7ft wide, dual auger, good match for the tractor.


----------



## George G (Jan 2, 2009)

Heres two that I use. 









I have a bucket that goes in place of the blade


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's a shot of my Kubota moving a Ash tree from the woodlot to the back of the barn.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]




.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=63877&page=8&highlight=tractor+thread

All the tractors you could ever want!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 2, 2009)

my old beater 800


----------



## IPLUMB (Jan 4, 2009)

This is what I use to get my firewood.



Oh and I also wanted to show off the bridge I just built in my wood lot!


----------



## modn (Jan 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> my old beater 800



Those are great in the woods. I just got rid of my '56 860 and bought a Kubota L5030 as the size and HP are really close, but with 4wd, Loader, and my forks it is great in the woods also. I usually buck the logs to 10' and bring them to the house to finish cutting. Sure beats dragging them IMHO when your cutting for firewood or cutting into lumber.


----------



## modn (Jan 4, 2009)

IPLUMB said:


> This is what I use to get my firewood.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I also wanted to show off the bridge I just built in my wood lot!



Sweet bridge!! Nicely done!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## nilzlofgren (Jan 4, 2009)

IPLUMB said:


> This is what I use to get my firewood.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I also wanted to show off the bridge I just built in my wood lot!



Can you elaborate more on the bridge?


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 4, 2009)

My current "tractor"...

There is a fellow interested in this machine. If I can get it sold, I'm hoping to get something in the Kubota L39 arena.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jan 7, 2009)

*Old But still kicking*

OLd Massey Ferguson 85 hauling trailer through narrow winding trails in woods.





Loaded trailer of wood ready to haul





Blazing trail through latest snow storm to get a trailer close to wood pile.


----------



## IPLUMB (Jan 8, 2009)

[/IMG]


nilzlofgren said:


> Can you elaborate more on the bridge?


We started out by making concrete forms out of 3/4" ply wood. Next we dug ledges on the creek bank 24" deep by 18" wide 8' long.
We set the forms leveled and squared them with each other.

Pulled the forms back out and drilled 8" holes another 48" into the ground to attempt to get past the frost level. reset the forms added 1/2" re-rod and wire mesh.

We made the forms to hold the Bar joists. I got the bar joists used. They are from a local mall. They where used as floor joists for a 2nd floor in a warehouse. I had them sprayed with primer at the local steel yard. Then I painted them with oil based implement paint.

We then mixed and poured 6,000 pounds of concrete one bag at a time Let that set up for several weeks. Then bolted 2x6 stringers to the top of the joists and used 2x8 for decking. It is 7'wide by 23' long It was a lot of work....


----------



## slinger (Jan 8, 2009)

George G said:


> Heres two that I use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Massey Harris 44 and a WD-45 AC? Good to see the old timers still smokin!


----------



## George G (Jan 8, 2009)

I paid too much for the 44-6, and I got the WD45 for free (motor was stuck).


----------



## nilzlofgren (Jan 8, 2009)

IPLUMB said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks great. Wanna build one in NJ?


----------



## ASEMASTER (Jan 8, 2009)

*small but it works*

this is only 14 hp. but it works good along with the 4wheeler and truck.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## slinger (Jan 8, 2009)

George G said:


> I paid too much for the 44-6, and I got the WD45 for free (motor was stuck).



The Rusty Iron Bug is as bad as CAD! I have a '47 Farmall M and a '39 JD B. The B is a basket case and I bought the M in '80 and restored it in '87. I think I paid 700 for the M and the B was in my wife's family.
Good to see that old iron working.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Jan 8, 2009)

slinger said:


> The Rusty Iron Bug is as bad as CAD! I have a '47 Farmall M and a '39 JD B. The B is a basket case and I bought the M in '80 and restored it in '87. I think I paid 700 for the M and the B was in my wife's family.
> Good to see that old iron working.


Funny, I have a '47 Farmall H


----------



## slinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Cool, I had a '48 H I gave to my dad ~20 years ago, had a loader w/ trip bucket 
The H was alot easier to steer and was the choice for backing wagons/mowing hay and other light duty chores around the place.

Dad still uses it for raking etc.


----------



## George G (Jan 8, 2009)

This is a "Before & After" pictures of my daughters 1930 C model Case


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2009)

George G said:


> This is a "Before & After" pictures of my daughters 1930 C model Case


Do you start it for her?


----------



## ohio03trdtaco (Jan 8, 2009)

1939 Allis Chalmers B. Currently in many pieces for repaint repair.


----------



## George G (Jan 9, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Do you start it for her?



Yes I do. When I was a kid. We used it to pull logs out of the woods.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 9, 2009)

George G said:


> Yes I do. When I was a kid. We used it to pull logs out of the woods.



Good for you those cranks can be well you know!


----------



## mantis (Jan 9, 2009)

blakey said:


> A pair of David Brown 995's. 65 hp, 12 forward speed, 4 reverse. Made in England - Not sure the exact year but right around 1970. They were bought out by Case at one point, some tractors have both names or the Case name on a David Brown tractor. Parts still available through Case dealerships. I have a set of bale spears for the loader which are handy for moving logs or bundles of slabwood. The snowblower is 7ft wide, dual auger, good match for the tractor.



Here is a neat sight that gives more info on that tractor
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/4/1/413-david-brown-995.html

DB made the 995 from '71-'76 rated at 64 hp Drawbar 49 HP PTO 59


----------

